
Unit-testing embedded C applications with Ceedling - dimonomid
http://dmitryfrank.com/blog/2015/1005_unit-testing_embedded_c_applications_with_ceedling
======
swah
Another interesting read in this space is
[http://spin.atomicobject.com/2013/07/31/greatest-c-
testing-e...](http://spin.atomicobject.com/2013/07/31/greatest-c-testing-
embedded/)

(his header-only unit testing library is at
[https://github.com/silentbicycle/greatest](https://github.com/silentbicycle/greatest))

~~~
AdmiralAsshat
The self-aggrandizing name is a bit of a turn-off. But otherwise, it might be
useful.

------
oso2k
There's also quite a few other testing libs available in the clibs repo [0].

[0]
[https://github.com/clibs/clib/wiki/Packages#testingquality-a...](https://github.com/clibs/clib/wiki/Packages#testingquality-
assurance)

------
dimonomid
By the way, as an author of the article, I'd like to ask the HN community to
send me an invitation to Lobsters: I want to be able to share my publications
there as well.

Before deciding whether to send an invitation, you might want to check other
articles on my website ( [http://dmitryfrank.com](http://dmitryfrank.com) ).

Thanks.

~~~
dev1n
Unfortunately I don't have access to Lobsters but I'm replying to you in case
others don't know what Lobsters is [1].

[1]: [https://lobste.rs](https://lobste.rs)

